# Laws with Akitas



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

My brother in law has an Akita pup and its ready to start walking in public now but he was told he has to keep it on a muzzle at all times in public. Is this right? I'm not the most clued up on the more "agressive" breeds.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

peanut651 said:


> My brother in law has an Akita pup and its ready to start walking in public now but he was told he has to keep it on a muzzle at all times in public. Is this right? I'm not the most clued up on the more "agressive" breeds.


This is completely untrue. 
Owners of proscribed breeds/types ie

Pit Bull Terrier
Japanese Tosa
Dogo Argentino
Fila Braziliero

were given a short period of time to have their dogs registered onto the Index of Exempted Dogs, but this form of voluntary registration ended in 1991

This meant dogs had to be neutered, and kept on a lead and a muzzle in pub lic.

Dogs of any breed only have to muzzled in public and kept on a lead if the subject of a control order by the courts.

I hope that is helpful.


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

No this isn't right as far as my research/ discussions with my breeder. Akita Inus certainly dont appear to be covered by any such legislation any how... American Akitas are not either from what I can see on tinternet and seen at shows etc.

My social worker conducting my fostering assesment did a load of research and doesnt think my Inu even needs a special check, although meeting the dopey madam probably helped! 

Who told him he has to keep it muzzled as its news to me if thats the case?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I was told this in a chippy once - waiting for my food after dog training, OH was outside with Louie and the bloke behind the counter starts telling me all about his Akitas, how he's had to have them trained because it's illegal to have them untrained and how they have to be muzzled in public etc etc. Then he showed me a picture of one saying it was pure Japanese - I didn't want to break it to him, but he had an American - Japanese Akitas come in a few colours and his was not one of them.. but who was I to tell him that - he was cooking my food and he was obviously happy in la la land..

But as SB said - it's not illegal to walk an Akita unmuzzled.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

no this is in correct :mad2: all he has to do is google breeds that need to be muzzled but another poster has kindly told you what they are


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

SLB said:


> I was told this in a chippy once - waiting for my food after dog training, OH was outside with Louie and the bloke behind the counter starts telling me all about his Akitas, how he's had to have them trained because it's illegal to have them untrained and how they have to be muzzled in public etc etc. Then he showed me a picture of one saying it was pure Japanese - I didn't want to break it to him, but he had an American - Japanese Akitas come in a few colours and his was not one of them.. but who was I to tell him that - he was cooking my food and he was obviously happy in la la land..
> 
> But as SB said - it's not illegal to walk an Akita unmuzzled.


you should have told him :lol:


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

cheers guys pretty interesting. I'm not sure who told him. I was too puzzled to ask as I have never heard of Akitas having to be muzzled either. It was probably someone who considers them to be an "agressive" dog and who actually doesn't have a clue atall to be honest


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

peanut651 said:


> cheers guys pretty interesting. I'm not sure who told him. I was too puzzled to ask as I have never heard of Akitas having to be muzzled either. It was probably someone who considers them to be an "agressive" dog and who actually doesn't have a clue atall to be honest


more than likely :thumbup:


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

SLB said:


> I was told this in a chippy once - waiting for my food after dog training, OH was outside with Louie and the bloke behind the counter starts telling me all about his Akitas, how he's had to have them trained because it's illegal to have them untrained and how they have to be muzzled in public etc etc. Then he showed me a picture of one saying it was pure Japanese - I didn't want to break it to him, but he had an American - Japanese Akitas come in a few colours and his was not one of them.. but who was I to tell him that - he was cooking my food and he was obviously happy in la la land..
> 
> But as SB said - it's not illegal to walk an Akita unmuzzled.


Thats like my brother in laws Akita. He says its a Japanese one but its actually American. I can't be bothered to explain to him why as hes one of these people that can't be told anything...so I'll just let him believe lol


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

peanut651 said:


> Thats like my brother in laws Akita. He says its a Japanese one but its actually American. I can't be bothered to explain to him why as hes one of these people that can't be told anything...so I'll just let him believe lol


Understandable though, it's only within the last few years that the KC has distinguished between the American Akita and the Akita Inu. Prior to that, in the UK they were always both officially known as Japanese Akitas.

Mick


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

peanut651 said:


> Thats like my brother in laws Akita. He says its a Japanese one but its actually American. I can't be bothered to explain to him why as hes one of these people that can't be told anything...so I'll just let him believe lol


I get really frustrated with this! I never want to say anything though for the fear I sound snobby, which Im not at all both are excellent dogs, as can tweeners be but they are totally different looking and behaving.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

axl is an american akita cross.. i dont understand people who get them mixed up though they look so different in the facial area, bone structure , coat, pretty much everything :thumbup:


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

I must admit Elzz i dont see how they can be confused either, i have some pictures of Eiko with an American Akita boy and they are so different like you say even down to the bone structure, the americans have and amazing shaped head like a bear almost. 

Also axl is gorgeous and i want to stroke his big ears they look lovely and soft in your sig pic


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

mamf said:


> I must admit Elzz i dont see how they can be confused either, i have some pictures of Eiko with an American Akita boy and they are so different like you say even down to the bone structure, the americans have and amazing shaped head like a bear almost.
> 
> Also axl is gorgeous and i want to stroke his big ears they look lovely and soft in your sig pic


like velvet :thumbup: hes a softy.... but its true everything is so differnet just shows some people do not do any research before getting a breed or just convince themselves they have a certain breed


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

I think some of the confusion comes from the names, technically speaking there is now no such thing as a japanese Akita, theres an Akita Inu and an American Akita.. Like you said though why they dont research baffles me. 

Even though Id done my research and already owned two primitive breeds I got plenty of homework on Akitas from my breeders before I got my bubba.. Suppose some of the fault lies with the people selling dogs they cant know much about


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> you should have told him :lol:


I didn't want spit in my food :lol:



peanut651 said:


> Thats like my brother in laws Akita. He says its a Japanese one but its actually American. I can't be bothered to explain to him why as hes one of these people that can't be told anything...so I'll just let him believe lol


Well it's a fairly common and easy mistake to make if you're not into dog breeds.. get him to do some additional research now he has his pup..



raindog said:


> Understandable though, it's only within the last few years that the KC has distinguished between the American Akita and the Akita Inu. Prior to that, in the UK they were always both officially known as Japanese Akitas.
> 
> Mick


 Hi Mick


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Iv been told by someone on here that mine is a Tweenie :thumbup: Im unique!


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

All Akitas are BEAUTIFUL  doesnt matter if they are American, Japanese or Tweeny. I would have a house full if i could :thumbup:


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

pinklady said:


> All Akitas are BEAUTIFUL  doesnt matter if they are American, Japanese or Tweeny. I would have a house full if i could :thumbup:


indeed:thumbup: alot people know them as being vicious, which is a shame really when really they are probably one of the most cuddliest dogs out there. my mate had an Akita a couple years back...had to get put down. But he was great. Couldn't fault the dog atall in anyway


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Iv been told by someone on here that mine is a Tweenie :thumbup: Im unique!


That's a bit personal init five?


----------

